# DB's



## RMM (Dec 28, 2008)

Ship's crews used to wear DB's. Can someone remind me what these were? 
In the song Champion of the Seas by the Liverpool Spinners there is a verse which goes-

As I was a-rolling down Park Lane, a-wearing of me shoes
I stepped into the shipping office to hear what was the news
The shipping master said to me 'get on your blue DB's
Lets have none of you lime juice touches in the Champion of the Seas

It's many years since I was at sea and I can't remember what DB's were.


----------

